# Welche Programme auf SSD installieren ?



## xtorro (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine SSD (Crucial M4 128 GB) in meinem System. Darauf habe ich jetzt Win7 neu installiert.

Im Prinzip wollte ich alle Programme dort installieren. 
Es gibt jedoch auch Programme die häufig Updates haben, z.B. AntVir, Firefox, ...
Sollte man das nach eurer Meinung auch alles auf der SSD installieren ?
oder schaden die häufigen Updates der SSD ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2012)

Nein, das schadet nix - keine Sorge. Eine SSD hat zwar eine Lebensdauergrenze, weil die "Datenzellen" einer SSD nach einer bestimmten Zahl an Schreibvorgängen "verbaucht" sind, aber die Zellen kann man so oft beschreiben, dass die SSD trotzdem auch bei täglichem Gebrauch mehrere Jahre hält. Zudem ist es so, dass eine SSD "intelligent" schreibt, das heißt sie nutzt die Zellen abwechelnd, so dass nicht einfach irgendwann 1GB "tot" ist, obwohl ein anderer Bereicht mit zB 60GB nicht ein einziges Mal genutzt wurde.

Du solltest sowieso unbedingt alles, was schon beim Booten geladen, auf der SSD haben. Also Virenscanner zB., und dazu halt dann auch alle Programme, die Du Du oft brauchst. Bei 128GB kannst Du ganz sicher dann auch alle normalen Anwendungen und Tools drauf installieren, die sind ja nicht mehrere GB groß. Nur bei Spielen musst Du halt haushalten - bei mir zB würde alles, was unter Steam läuft, nicht auf 128GB passen.


----------

